# Discount Code Brittany Ferries



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Discount Code for French Brittany Ferry Routes --------- valid until June 15.
Motorhome friends more than welcome to use it.
Happy travelling.
Alshymer





Site helper note - detail edited out -


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I have the Spanish Version.

But thanks Anyway!

TM


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is a thread somewhere either on here or somewhere else where Brittany Ferries cancelled memberships of those who advertised the discount code.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

That's right. I was warned about this and advised another member on here who removed the code. It's in the T's&C's on the BF website. Best done by PM.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Discount Codes*

Hi 
I would have thought that Brittany Ferries would rather give 10% of a crossing than lose the booking to companies offering cheaper routes.
It must be of benefit to them as well.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Discount Code*

Hi again
Having only just joined this morning, I was not aware of the Terms and Conditions regarding the Travel Club, so won't post my code again.
Apparently it is too late to delete it now.
Sorry Brittany Ferries!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

we have edited out the code details from Alshymer's original post


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*discount vouchers*

Thanks Admin
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Blimey!!! Admin on the ball. Well done to them. Is this a new development?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ships that pass in the night Mike . . . . well, it's night there (probably!).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I had previously gone down that route and MHFAdmin were very quick at removing my code after the T&C's were pointed out to me (like most people I had never really read them.....),

MHFAdmin DO respond rapidly - that is the third incidence that I am aware of where they have reacted so positively so I must add my thanks to those already mentioned, they also converted the Baltic Wharf petition thread to announcement status so that it stays on view.....


So thanks from me for their prompt, positive actions,

Dave


----------

